# Dreams dreams dreams



## ashley (Jan 6, 2010)

So, I'm starting a zine that is a collection of people's dreams.


SO TELL ME YOURS! haha.

last night ihad a dream myteeth fell out.


----------



## wartomods (Jan 6, 2010)

i forget all my dreams after a week or so, i had some real weird amazing dreams.
If i dream something tonight i will tell you


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been really into lucid-dreaming and astral projection for the past couple years.

If you're interested in the astral realm of dreams (calm down, atheists. its not all crazy buddhism and native-american folk-ritual), I can shoot over some of my projections in the dreamstate. Hit up wiki if you have no idea what I'm talking about haha


----------



## SDBoojum (Jan 7, 2010)

man i've been trying to project for a few years now and it never works out. i think it's because i hate sleeping on my back i'm not too sure though.

and

last night i had a crazy dream that i was in some marshes in florida with a bunch of other people and we were all naked like it was adam and eve times, but it was creepy because we kept finding astronaut suits with deformed corpses inside of them in the waters. Eventually two purple aliens with really big heads, and very small bodies picked me up and as we flew higher into the air time progressed faster by the moment, and i saw a small community grow into a metropolis and breakdown as civilization collapsed over a period of several hundred years. Oh yeah, and the sky is purple in the future, just in case you were wondering.


----------



## connerR (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a few recurring dreams that border on the edge of nightmare. I can't remember them, though. I just wake up with a distinct feeling that I can't really describe, and it typically lasts through the entire day, or at least the first half of it. They aren't quite "big dreams", but they do have a certain emotional effect.

A recent, train-related dream I had: I was in some mysterious yard with nameless acquaintances and we jumped in a fully furnished boxcar. Interior lights, carpet, some sofas, and a television. And we all just got in and sat down, as if it all boxcars were like that, and then my alarm went off and it was back to reality for me. 

Another dream I had, a few months ago, that's stood out in my memory: My family and some people I didn't recognize, but just felt that I had known for all of my life, were being held hostage in our own home by a group of criminals. Their motives were never discussed; all I know is that the entire dream was drenched in sadness. At some point, they began leading people out to the garage to execute them. This carried on for a few moments until it was my turn. When I got out to the garage, however, I found a knife, or perhaps suddenly realized I had had one the entire time, and drove it into the bald head of my would-be executor over and over again. And then the dream was over. 

Most exhausting dream ever (occurred when I was probably 8 years old): It started off with a bad dream, though I can't remember what, exactly. Anyway, I woke up from the bad dream and walked to my parents room. But the second I opened the door, reality dissolved into dream and I found myself flying across the world at light speed, ultimately landing back in my bed. I assumed that the dream was over, so I got up and went to my parents room - only for it to happen again. This went on for three or four trips around the world before I forcibly woke myself up.


----------



## Rash L (Jan 7, 2010)

last night I had a dream where I was extremely falling-down drunk and wandering up and down pacific coast highway, running into prostitutes, lesbians, and nudists. Then I hitched a ride with some lady who had a bus, but then she expected me to pay her $80 to get OFF the bus, so I shit in the back of this bus. 

This dream was not as weird as most of my dreams... and I almost always remember them. Maybe I can deliver something better up tomorrow, because its definitely bedtime.


----------



## ashley (Jan 7, 2010)

connerR said:


> I have a few recurring dreams that border on the edge of nightmare. I can't remember them, though. I just wake up with a distinct feeling that I can't really describe, and it typically lasts through the entire day, or at least the first half of it. They aren't quite "big dreams", but they do have a certain emotional effect.
> 
> A recent, train-related dream I had: I was in some mysterious yard with nameless acquaintances and we jumped in a fully furnished boxcar. Interior lights, carpet, some sofas, and a television. And we all just got in and sat down, as if it all boxcars were like that, and then my alarm went off and it was back to reality for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## finn (Jan 7, 2010)

While I was squatting... okay, like last year, I dreamt that I'd woken up and got out of my tent only to find that there was snow all over and my tent was set really close to the edge of a cliff. My foot slipped and I slid towards the edge, so I clawed into the snow to stop myself with my legs dangling off the cliff. Then I thought to myself, this is the dumbest place to set a tent. Ever. I thought about it some more and asked myself why I'd ever do that. Who is this fooling? I wouldn't set my tent next to a cliff... This is the dumbest dream ever, I want my money back.

Then I woke up, not next to a cliff.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 7, 2010)

I am really into lucid dreaming actually, have been for quite a while. and It takes time, but you can get control over your dreams. Not complete control however, Ive never heard of someone gaining 100% control over their dreams...as for your teeth thing that represents a variety of things from fear of change...which I don't think is your case ha ha, from ashamed for spilling secrets or fear of abandonment. Its actually a very common dream to have,it represents a drastic change in dome form or another. Like losing your teeth as a child and getting your adult teeth represents becoming mature/adult..dreaming something like that could represent a big change about to happen.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jan 7, 2010)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> I am really into lucid dreaming actually, have been for quite a while. and It takes time, but you can get control over your dreams. Not complete control however, Ive never heard of someone gaining 100% control over their dreams



dreams = watching a movie in yer head
lucid dreams = playing a video game in yer head
astral projection = writing and starring in your own mental video game

look into it. it'll give you that 100% control


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 7, 2010)

Dirty Rig said:


> dreams = watching a movie in yer head
> lucid dreams = playing a video game in yer head
> astral projection = writing and starring in your own mental video game
> 
> look into it. it'll give you that 100% control



Ive been doin it steady..even keep a log of my dreams when I wake up because it def helps and I have yet to. I suppose it takes time and a lot of concentration. but I still havent heard of anyone takin that 100% though. If ya find anything let me know, I'd be very interested to read that yo!


----------



## moe (Jan 8, 2010)

im gonna dream hardcore tonight! >_<


----------



## Rash L (Jan 8, 2010)

so... some recurring themes in my dreams (ooh that rhymed!):

-- "home" is always the house I grew up in (that my dad owns) but I havent lived there in 20 years, in my dreams its always home.

-- I frequently dream I am still in school. Whether its having to go to high school classes and not remembering where they are because I've missed so many classes (10 years worth), living in a dorm, or being on a field trip with some kind of class... this is a common thing for my dreams, and I'm sure it probably has something to do with either my dropping out so many times, or my social anxiety.

-- Being so intoxicated (or ill?) that my body doesnt listen to my mind, I cant see straight, and sometimes talk gibberish. I usually get very frustrated in these dreams and I am not happy at all with this dream-state intoxication.

--Organization and losing personal possessions. I am always checking and re-checking what I am carrying, whether its in my arms (in these dreams I tend to have to carry arm-loads of things, which I will usually drop and then have to go find) or in my pack. These dreams are also very annoying and cause frustration.

-- Recently I have been having dreams that feature my ex BF and first road dog from 10 years ago. We are still friendly after all these years (he still comes and visits on the holidays when he is in town), but its only recently that he has been showing up in my dreams a few nights a week, and in a sexual manner. This doesnt happen with any of my other ex BFs, and in a waking/reasonable state of mind I no longer have these feelings.

Last night my dream focused around my carrying the armful of things that I had to bring to someone else, but I kept dropping them. I was having to follow these people over rocks and rivers and streams and through a rain forest after wandering through some mexican city.... NO clue where I was going, I just know that every half mile or so I would realize I dropped or forgot something important (my journal, or my cellphone, or my cigs, or even once my bedroll) and had to go back and start all over again.


----------



## bote (Jan 21, 2010)

last night I dreamed I was with my girlfriend (now ex girlfriend) and she was working as a call girl/ hostess. I had to wait out in the hall of an apartment building while she was with a client inside. 
It was one of those generic, whitewalled modern buildings that tend to make me feel anxious. I knew I´d feel bad when I woke up, and I did.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 21, 2010)

Rash L said:


> dreams



homes- usually represent self image. and the different rooms in the house portray different emotions, feelings, desires, needs etc...the basement however is where all your skeletons are, the deepest level of unconsciousness. "the collective consciousness" 

School-That one is really too broad to interpret (for me anyhow) sorry

losing things-is interpreted that you have a bunch of stuff going on in your life. You have a lot of things you want to do, yet there are things that others want you to do that are preventing that. It is normal to wake up feeling frustrated with these dreams. Especially if they are recurring.

ex-it could mean sexual dissatisfaction or it could mean that you are just reminiscing on good times, and that you need to make some time for yourself and ease up a bit.

ur last dream can be called the same way your losing things dreams were.


----------



## ashley (Jan 25, 2010)

Last night I had a dream my dad dropped me off in the middle of a highway, with nothing besides the clothes on my back. There were two womyn walking along the highway trying to hitch hike. I asked one how long they were trying and they wouldn't reply back to me. Some how I ended up walking down a ramp, where i magically had a the cutest little pit bull that was acting like a jerk and a pack. i set my stuff down and ran after the doggy. when i came back i saw a bunch of traveling hipsters trying to steal by pack. and than i was trying to convice them that i was cool.


----------



## Rash L (Jan 25, 2010)

thank you DRS... (damn, I knew I would be revealing too much of myself by revealing my dreams...)


----------



## compass (Jan 25, 2010)

Man, everytime I have a lucid dream I get so excited that I'm having one I snap out of it.

I used to have this recurring dream:

I'm standing on a beach, its a beautiful sunny day, just watching families have picnics, kids playing, etc. just a nice day and I feel good and very peaceful. All of a sudden a giant wave starts rushing towards the shore, a wall of water that you can't see the end of looking straight up. People start panicing, running around all crazy like chickens with their heads cut off, trying to run from this wave that is impossible to escape, but I still stand there, just watching it as it comes in, still feel good and peaceful, and when it eventually crashes, everything goes white, and I get enveloped my an even deeper, profound sense of peace and well being, and then wake up.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I spent the night at my partners place last week and got a little upset with him over nothing and ended up going to bed irritated.

In my dream I kept walking into different rooms to get away from him and he was in every room. In the end I ended up beating him senseless. 

I woke up instantly and woke him up telling him that I appologies for getting so upset over nothing and that my dream had basically told me to appologize or else I would just end up beating myself up for it later.

Prolly not what your looking for for your zine but it feels good to tell someone about how it went.


----------



## ashley (Jan 25, 2010)

I like all your dreams! Compass you dream is really sweet, I'm putting it in my zine


----------



## finn (Jan 26, 2010)

Did that cliff face by the beach have an almost circular opening at the top?



compass said:


> Man, everytime I have a lucid dream I get so excited that I'm having one I snap out of it.
> 
> I used to have this recurring dream:
> 
> I'm standing on a beach, its a beautiful sunny day, just watching families have picnics, kids playing, etc. just a nice day and I feel good and very peaceful. All of a sudden a giant wave starts rushing towards the shore, a wall of water that you can't see the end of looking straight up. People start panicing, running around all crazy like chickens with their heads cut off, trying to run from this wave that is impossible to escape, but I still stand there, just watching it as it comes in, still feel good and peaceful, and when it eventually crashes, everything goes white, and I get enveloped my an even deeper, profound sense of peace and well being, and then wake up.


----------



## compass (Jan 26, 2010)

ashley said:


> I like all your dreams! Compass you dream is really sweet, I'm putting it in my zine



Well, at least let me write it up a little better.


----------



## compass (Jan 26, 2010)

finn said:


> Did that cliff face by the beach have an almost circular opening at the top?



There weren't any cliffs, it was one of those wide open beaches.


----------



## finn (Jan 26, 2010)

compass said:


> There weren't any cliffs, it was one of those wide open beaches.



Ah, okay, I also had a similar recurring dream of a beach which had giant waves threatening families on the shore, and then they'd have to try to scramble up a cliff face and through that circular exit to escape it- except that most of the people never even tried to escape. They just looked in horror.


----------



## boosttheday (Jan 26, 2010)

Had an odd dream last night. 

I was with a few friends and we were driving across country. Met up with the members of this band I once played with, but I don't really know the members all that well. We ended up trying to steal the hope diamond from this bank. The guards caught us in the end cause we all kept making subtle references to the fact that we'd stole it. So they brought most of us outside and executed us by firing dozens of arrows at us while we were tied to a giant archery target. I escaped somehow (can't remember now) and ended up drinking coffee and getting tattoo'd by this bald guy in a diner. Really strange dream.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Jan 31, 2010)

The strangest dream I ever had: I was the baby Jesus in a nativity scene, but Bob Marley, Willie Nelson and Ozzy were the three wise men.

I've had a recurring dream where I was stuck on the Jurassic Park island, being chased by the T-Rex, and no matter where I went he always managed to show up. Like, instantly.

Then, recently, I had a rather strange train hopping dream. Normally I just dream about hopping in and of itself, you know, catching out on a perfect day, perfect car etc... but this one... I remember it very well, namely because it stuck with me. It was disturbing, yet at the same time, strangely comforting. It's kind of long though, and I'm tired, I'll go in to details later...


----------



## Mejnun (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't really believe "dream interpretation" from outside sources. You know what goes on in your head more than a manual does...say if some object has a special significance in your life no dream manual interpretation can offer a relevant meaning. Read your own dreams like a private picture show.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Jan 31, 2010)

Anywho, here's my dream.

It was dark out, half moon, with thick clouds passing over it. I was in a huge yard filled with nothing but broken down derelict cars. The whole yard looked like it had been shelled by a cannon or something. It was brutally cold, but there was a hot wind blowing, with a sickly sweet kind of smell to it, like rotting fruit. I was freezing my ass off, wearing nothing but a par of un-lined overalls an a flannel shirt, and looking for a car to climb into so I could get out of there. Off in the distance, I heard the clanging and banging of a train being built, so I headed towards the sound. Once I finally got there, I saw a long line of decrepit box cars hooked up to big old time steam engine. I heard the whistle blow, then fire belched out of the smokestack, and the train started to creep forward, so I ran like hell to an open box, four behind the locomotive. I managed to climb in just as it started to pick up speed, then crawled into a corner to catch my breath. After a few seconds, I started searching my bag for a spike to jam in the door, when I heard a voice coming from the other side of the car. The voice was harsh and gravelly, like someone with a really wet cough. It said "Don't bother, that door never closes" I looked towards the other corner, just in time to see the flare of a match and somebody lighting a cigarette. The smoke wafted in my direction and it smelled acrid, almost like burning plastic.

I pulled out a blanket and wrapped myself up, then noticed that it was rather warm in the car, warmer than I thought it would be. I started focusing on the glow of the cigarette in the other corner, when the figure shifted, and I saw a little silver flask slide across the floor towards me. It was round and had a skull and crossbones on it. The voice then said "drink up, it'll keep you warm until we get there"

I answered back "where are we going anyway?" After a hard drag on the cigarette, I could see that the guy in the corner was smiling as he said "This train is going the same place every other train goes, the only question is, will you ride it to the end, or jump off before it gets there?"

Then I look out of the open door and I see that this train is utterly FLYING down the track. I walk to the door and everything is moving too damn fast. I say "How CAN I jump off, everything is moving too fast."

"take a drink and see if it helps" the voice replies.

So I open the flask and take a drink, it tastes like mint extract, and when I look back out the door, everything is slowed down, but there's no scenery, it just horrific shit, like people being eaten alive by maggots, burning on stakes, etc... Oddly enough though, I start walking towards the open door. I'm about to step out when I hear that voice again this time closer, like he's right next to me say "Are you sure that's what you want?" and I look around. The person who was talking WAS right next to me, and as I get a close look at him, I see that it's me, maybe a few years older. I was dirty, and my clothes were full of holes. I start slowly walking backwards towards the corner of the box car, terrified of my own reflection. He takes another drag off the cigarette, smiles and says to me "I knew you'd make the right decision" then shoves me backward. I trip over my pack and hit my head on the wall of the car. everything starts to fade and I hear that voice one last time as it says "Enjoy the ride" then just as everything goes pitch black, I woke up.

Like I said, disturbing, yet to me, strangely comforting...


----------



## boosttheday (Feb 1, 2010)

I've heard that dreams about your teeth falling out are a subconcious sign that you feel you aren't being heard by the people in your life or that you're having trouble expressing what you need to express.


----------



## bote (Feb 1, 2010)

wolfeyes, well-related


----------



## Pickles (Feb 2, 2010)

Wonderfully told, Wolfeyes.

I don't tend to have extremely vivid dreams, but recently I had to got to the hospital for malaria, a really bad case, and almost died there. I was on so many medications and so much shit was going on that my dreams were incredibly vivid. I also had hallucinations, but those had to be recounted to me, as I don't have any memory of them. I was basically drugged up, paralyzed, and asleep for a little over two weeks. I'll share a few of the dreams I had during this time.

Snow: I wake up, and I'm lying in the snow on a wooden balcony with no rails, looking out on the slopes of whistler. I'm wearing my hospital gown and nothing else. I feel nauseous and realize that I have to vomit, but I try to move and I'm paralyzed. I try to yell for help, but I can't. Suddenly, two women walk out from the balcony door, wearing snow gear, but I know that they're doctors. They do nothing. They just talk about how confusing it is that I'm not moving.

Video Game: This dream is strange, as it was likely brought on by my constant drifting in and out of consciousness and hallucinations, and the frustration that I experienced because of this. I'm in a hospital, one that's massive and shiny, brand new, all of it - except for the garden. The garden right outside the hospital and is wild and ancient, filled with crumbling pillars and unknown creatures. I spend most of my time inside though, as I'm part of a special program in which my improvement, healthwise, is based on my progress in a video game. The better I do in the game, the better I do in real life. The problem is, the game is a simulation of my life in the hospital, and whenever I begin playing, I become so absorbed in it that I forget whether I'm playing the game or not. Eventually, I become so frustrated with the entire situation that I start destroying everything with impossible strength: machines, beds, the garden... then I knock down one of the buildings. It tumbles and crumbles and falls. The scary thing is, I did this just to fail, so I wouldn't have to deal with it anymore. That this was what was going through my head while I was almost dying is slightly terrifying.

Robots: I was under the knife a few times during my stay, which brought on this very bizarre robot dream. In my dream, I'm at a different hospital, OHSU. I wake up (in the dream) and the doctors tell me not to be alarmed, that some procedures didn't go as well as planned, so they had to sacrifice a few of my functions and replace them mechanically. They put me into a robot suit. And old school one too, all boxy and oversized. But this suit isn't good. So they tell me that a new one is on the way, it will be arriving that very day, I should go wait for it outside. So I go and sit outside, alone and miserable, waiting for my new suit to arrive. The deliveries arrive like a parade, they come in on the road one after another, all wrapped up and decorated. There are other people out waiting for their boxes. I get mine and they help me put it on. I'm pretty pissed off about all of this, so to cheer me up, they tell me that there's a concert tonight, a symphony, and that my family will take me. Time skips, and the concert is about to begin. My family's there, all dressed up, and they lead me up the stairs of the stands. Only the stands are massive bookcases, tiered to make a sort of amphitheater. We go to the top of the tallest one, and instead of chairs, there's all sorts of old, antique furniture scattered atop the bookcase for people to sit on. We find a seat and the concert begins, and my dream ends.

Reunion: I'm on top of a basketball stadium. It's out in the middle of nowhere, in the middle of the desert, and all that can be seen is red dirt and a black road that stretches out in front of the stadium, going straight in either direction, as far as the eye can see. The stadium roof has been outfitted like a resort. There's a swimming pool in the middle and around the pool are all kinds of tropical, exotic plants. The floor is cement, and it's the purest form of white, the type that hurts your eyes when you look at for even a second. My entire family is there, all my aunts and uncles, all my cousins, all my grandparents, even the dead ones. Even my family from Denmark is there. They're all sunbathing, not one of them is in the pool. I'm just walking around. I have to piss, so I walk towards the edge, climb down the ladder, then walk down some stairs to get off the roof. Without warning, I'm sliding down a ramp and through a tube, where I feel excruciating pain, I can't even scream, everything goes white for a second, then it's over. I feel nothing. I look around and there are researchers wearing white coats and wire-rimmed glasses, holding clip boards and clicky pens. They tell me that I just went through a new procedure, a cleansing, that will be the start of a new and revolutionary way of living. I'm confused and irate, though no longer experiencing pain. They tell me that they separated my skin, my skeleton, my circulatory system, my nervous system... They disassembled me. My brain still works, so I can now imagine whatever type of world I want. They tell me my parents are there and had the same procedure and are happy, but I know this isn't true. I'm infuriated that I had no say in the matter, that I had no control over the situation, that I have no way of reversing it. The next second, I'm out on the road in front of the basketball stadium. I'm no longer disassembled, I'm whole and unharmed, but I don't know if it's real, or if I'm imagining it, recreating my world as the researcher said I would. I turn right and start walking.

Some pretty odd ones. The worst part was, after 2 weeks of that shit, I woke up and couldn't talk because of my trach, so I had no way of knowing what had really gone on. Weird time of my life.


----------



## bote (Feb 2, 2010)

wow. was this part of your ghana trip, a little memento so to speak?


----------



## Pickles (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, this was when I got back from Ghana. Haha, yep, I suppose. A very expensive little souvenir.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't remember dreams very often, but when I do, I tend to remember every detail.

I've had vivid dreams all my life, even started lucid dreaming before I knew what it was. Most of the time I enjoy my dreams, that's why I sleep so much  Sometimes that's the only place where the world is normal.

I've had some pretty boring, to say the least, hallucinations. I don't handle pharmaceuticals very well, but Acetometaphin(when I have a fever) and/or codeine hit me hard. Acetametephin spikes my fever and makes me delirious, paranoid, anxious, hallucinate or any combination of the above, depending on what else is mixed in. Codeine just makes me delirious(does kill any pain and reduces a fever though, so it's more of a side effect)

It was because of Tylenol or DayQuil that I had these doozies:

Wolfy in Wonderland: A giant purple and neon orange catterpillar, sitting on a purple, green, blue and orange mushroom, with a giant dead butterfly as a cushion, smoking a hookah full of fruit loops. He was singing White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane over and over.

1812: Napoleon and me having a conversation about the differences between Ancient, Medieval, and modern warfare... In perfect Russian. I know a few words in Russian, but nowhere near anything considered fluent. Then we started arguing about our height.


----------



## Jimmy James (Feb 3, 2010)

I dream shit, and then it happens; exactly how I dreamed it...WTF is that?


----------



## Rash L (Feb 4, 2010)

Jimmy James said:


> I dream shit, and then it happens; exactly how I dreamed it...WTF is that?



"been there, done that"... happened a LOT more when I was a kid.


----------

